# Used Classic from ebay



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Just picked up a Gaggia Classic from ebay, £80 inc delivery. Price seems quite good compared to what they have been going for recently. I think it's on older model shiny silver with the old style gaggia badge (2 coffee pots?).

Could well be after some advice when I've seen it for the first time


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your purchase. Remember to post your setup when it arrives.


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Looking at the photos on ebay again, it looks like a gold version, bit bling, but beggers can't be choosers!!


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

The machine arrived today, looks to be in really good nick, the sticker on the bottom is dated 98. Here a few pics.

I think i'm missing a tube from the black nozzle you can see in one of the pictures?

Bit nervous about using the machine if something is missing!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

your missing the decompression pipe and its fitting, also shower disc, i assume it came with the tank and drip tray etc


----------



## chrisburns66 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ahhh, sorry, missed those off the original pics, see attached.

I've given the machine a quick descale and everything seems to be working ok. All I need now is a double basket, as it only came with a single (a new grinder too given the results of a quick test!) It also came with a rubber blank, but that didn't seem to work too well, probably due to the small hole in it.


----------

